# Ekspresikan Jiwa Bolamu Di Soccerio Net



## cekoik (Oct 22, 2016)

Soccerio net adalah tempat yang paling tepat untuk menyalurkan hobi sepakbolamu,
gabung di Soccerio net segera nikmati berbagai fiturnya dan raih hadia bulananmu....
hadiah bulanan adalah dedikasi soccerio net kepada membernya dengan ketentuan poin,
poin bisa anda dapatkan dengan cara:
Daftar dulu yang pastinya, daftar disini http://soccerio.net/
setelah itu lakukan aktifitas seperti media sosial lainya dengan ketentuan poin,

Melengkapi profil: 100 poin
Status biasa: 5 poin (10x sehari)
Status gambar: 10 poin (5x sehari)
Perang gambar: 10 poin (3x sehari)
Gambar di Favorit oleh user lain: 1 poin (tanpa batas)
Tebak skor di NobarTV.com: 30 poin (tanpa batas / otomatis)
Membuat review tentang SOCCERIO.Net dalam forum: 50 poin (3x sehari / kontak admin)
Memasang iframe pada blog: 60 poin ( per 1 domain - 3x sehari / kontak admin)
Bonus mingguan poin keaktifan : 500 poin ( 1x per bulan )
Dimulai 5 hari terakhir setiap bulan:


Url Shortener: 1 klik = 1 poin ( klik dari Soccerio.net dan Nobartv.com tidak dihitung )
Poin akan diakumulasi dalam 1 bulan untuk menentukan para pemenang yang berhak mendapat hadiah bulanan....
ayo segera EKSPRESIKAN JIWA BOLAMU DI SOCCERIO NET DAN RAIH HADIAH BULANANYA ===>>>http://soccerio.net/


----------

